# Practice on shot execution?



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

try blank baleing... get rid of the target, and get your brain out of the way. ..hehehehee
just shoot and shoot and shoot. if not already, try to put together a number of steps from time you approach the line, until the arrow leaves the bow.... develop a rhythym, and timing and mental steps 1 thu X....loosen up, relax, keep the fun in it ..

:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually I am gonna go the opposite direction from SP  unless you are having actual shot execution issues or form issues. Blank bale IMO isn't gonna help you. 

You are fighting tournament anxiety or nerves. The pressure to shoot well on the "big stage" is what's getting you and causing you to lock up...you are trying to hard not too miss.

I know that a lot of people really struggle with this...there are a few things that I did to get over this...

the obvious one is to shoot in as many shoots as you can. You are always going to get nervous or excited. But you have to learn how to shoot with it and control it...the only way to do that is to put yourself in that situation. You have to realize that the people you are trying to shoot good in front of or beat don't really give a rats arse about your score...we may ask how your shooting or look at your target,etc. But nobody cares about your shooting ability or score. :wink:

Step up and focus on making your shot...

Also practice like you play....if I am shooting indoors I practice just like I would if I was at a shoot...I setup the bow. Shoot a few warm up ends....

Hang a new target...shoot 2 practice ends and keep score. 

If I am shooting field...I do the same. I warm up on the bales...then go shoot a half and keep score. 

Unless I am tuning I ALWAYS keep score...just flinging arrows is a waste of time IMO.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds like the reticle is most of the problem

I shoot with crosshairs for that very reason----they align themselves and allow you to focus only on the target/and execution

I like .015---.018 orange mono ----it covers nothing up---and always shows----bright on dark face/and dark on white

By doing this it doesn't draw your focus away from the target

I shoot it for all venues


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

easiest way to practice the 'execute' phase is to get about 5yds from the bale, load up and draw. when you hit your anchor, close your eyes and go into 'auto' mode. do that for a while each day and let your subconscious absorb and incorporate it. without the eyes, it'll just flow


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

BH definately hit on some of it- the diff is shooting where you are defensive- or afraid to miss (this is bad but I am guilty), vs shooting "determined to hit". When I am shooting confidently or determined to hit- the release goes off WAY sooner, I am steadier throughout the execution of the shot, and can shoot lights out. Shooting "afraid to miss" is when I usually fight the long holds and can't get release to fire.

Those subconscious muscles just seem to tighten up when you really place a lot of pressure on yourself- and for me it is indoors. I don't seem to get this much shooting 3d.

I think I will stick with the housing only practice for at least a few weeks and see if I can retrain the old grey matter.


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> easiest way to practice the 'execute' phase is to get about 5yds from the bale, load up and draw. when you hit your anchor, close your eyes and go into 'auto' mode. do that for a while each day and let your subconscious absorb and incorporate it. without the eyes, it'll just flow


This is what I am trying to accomplish- but I practice at 5 and 10 a lot, and while I am automatic just as you describe- when it goes to 20 I fight it. Maybe some 30 yard spots for a while might help too?


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I just take the dot off my lens and shoot a 4x lens clear of anything. I have trouble getting the dot on target. I shoot a lot in my garage from 5yd 7yds 9yds and can hold on target but when i move back to 20 its so hard to get even the scope on target. AC


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

cetorP said:


> BH definately hit on some of it- the diff is shooting where you are defensive- or afraid to miss (this is bad but I am guilty), vs shooting "determined to hit". When I am shooting confidently or determined to hit- the release goes off WAY sooner, I am steadier throughout the execution of the shot, and can shoot lights out. Shooting "afraid to miss" is when I usually fight the long holds and can't get release to fire.
> 
> Those subconscious muscles just seem to tighten up when you really place a lot of pressure on yourself- and for me it is indoors. I don't seem to get this much shooting 3d.
> 
> I think I will stick with the housing only practice for at least a few weeks and see if I can retrain the old grey matter.


I hear ya....I was the same way. You have to let those down and start over...I tend to fight a bit more indoors then outdoors for one reason. That dag on clock. Not that I am really worried about it but I don't have a problem letting down but I know that indoors I can only let down one maybe two times and then I have to rush or force things...outside it's not an issue. 

Relax and focus on making a good shot...ignore your pin just focus on the X. Do you use an itty bitty dot or a big one?

As for the housing only shooting I shot a bare 6X lens last year indoors and loved it. :wink:


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

I have varied my dot size the last couple years- but tend to stick with one size thru the season. Two years ago it was a really big one- I got lazy with it (like I was on the true spot), and then this year- I really wanted to be able to see the x so I went to a really small dot. In fact, I was about to put a fiber and up pin in my scope but didn't.

I think I may try to go to a 6 x and bare lens here for a while.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

You need to try a true spot scope and lens. Its just like shooting a blank scope housing. You just look at the X and wait for the shot to happen.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

promod1385 said:


> You need to try a true spot scope and lens. Its just like shooting a blank scope housing. You just look at the X and wait for the shot to happen.


He already did :wink:

But that lens doesn't agree with everyone...I have tried them and hate it. 

I shoot a fiber/dot with a regular lens the same way you do a tru spot


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Conscious Archery*

CetorP,

The issue you are having centers around the lack of a CONSCIOUS shot process. the reason why you likely shoot great in your back yard but them fail at a big shoot has to do with the way you fundamentally approach your shooting as a whole. In your back yard you likely just shoot arrows with little thought... You are essentially shooting by 2nd nature without CONSIOUSLY guiding your efforts. 

When you get to a competition, you quickly become self aware & ask yourself "Now what exactly is it that I need to do to make these arrows hit the middle?" You freak out a little becuase now that you are CONSIOUS of what it is that you are trying to accomplish, you have no idea how to perform in this state of mind.

The key is that you need to ALWAYS shoot in a CONSCIOUS sate of mind, This means that you need to establish a mental shot process that you CONSCIOUSLY follow for every shot whether you are practicing or competing.

I cover all of this in great detail & MUCH more about conscious Vs. subconscious mind as well as basic & advanced shot process on *ArcheryLessonsOnline.com* there is just too much to cover here!

The information my site is 2nd to none!

-Adam


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

adam Guggisberg said:


> CetorP,
> 
> The issue you are having centers around the lack of a CONSCIOUS shot process. the reason why you likely shoot great in your back yard but them fail at a big shoot has to do with the way you fundamentally approach your shooting as a whole. In your back yard you likely just shoot arrows with little thought... You are essentially shooting by 2nd nature without CONSIOUSLY guiding your efforts.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe you misunderstood me slightly Adam. I would clarify a couple points- when I say outside, I am not referring to my back yard, I am refrerring to 3d (competition). I care a great deal more about spot and field shooting than 3d and I think therefore place more pressure (a lot) on myself in an indoor environment.

As far as shot process- I understand completely, and agree with you in principle, but I do have a routine and practice it everyday. I even break down parts of it and practice them individually. I ALWAYS follow: Set feet, nock arrow, hook up, raise bow, draw to anchor, splash into bullseye, allow dot to settle, deepen grip on release (preload if oyu will), begin execution of release, aim, aim, aim etc.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

cetorP said:


> Well, maybe you misunderstood me slightly Adam. I would clarify a couple points- when I say outside, I am not referring to my back yard, I am refrerring to 3d (competition). I care a great deal more about spot and field shooting than 3d and I think therefore place more pressure (a lot) on myself in an indoor environment.
> 
> As far as shot process- I understand completely, and agree with you in principle, but I do have a routine and practice it everyday. I even break down parts of it and practice them individually. I ALWAYS follow: Set feet, nock arrow, hook up, raise bow, draw to anchor, splash into bullseye, allow dot to settle, deepen grip on release (preload if oyu will), begin execution of release, aim, aim, aim etc.


Ahh, well that's a whole different deal then! 

What is your fundamental method for executing the shot?

-Adam


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

When I "start the motor" so to speak, I am simply trying simulate the feeling of drawing my bow back an extra 1/4 inch past the "stops". If I am relaxed, it will fire before a count of 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004.

FUnny thing is that I was helping a friend of mine tonight who is dealing with TP in a big way, and I shot 5-6 ends with a bowhunter setup the most relaxed
I have in a long time. Coaching is very good therapy- it makes you remember a lot of things you need to be doing yourself, like relaxing when you come to full draw. In fact, it helped me so much tonight I think I will add that to my shot routine- draw to anchor, relax........and so on.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I didn't read all the post here, but I can relate with your problem. 
I assume you are just speaking of indoors. That is where I struggle the most in my game. To me the indoor venure just apears to be too easy so I put way too much preasure on myself. After all it's only 20 yards, the terrain is perfectly flat and level, and there is a very definative spot to aim at. Sounds easy enough right?
That is the aditude that gets me in trouble everytime I shoot indoors. In my head it is too easy so I put all this preasure on myself to perform perfectly, and that preasure always makes me perform alot less than perfectly.
I can not shoot with a pin or dot indoors. I have tried x-view and truespot lens with some decent success, but I find what works best for me is just a circle on my lens that apears to be just as big as either the 5 ring or the 9 ring (depending on what game we're talking about) this way I can't see the pin or dot moving around on and off the X. It allows me to relax and just look at the X until the release fires. 
Relaxation is key to getting through a clean shot. If I am aiming and I feel myself begin to tense up I just let down and re-focus. Another thing that really helps me when I remember to do it is taking a break between shots. I rest my bow on the stabilizer and let all the tension out of my arms and shoulders and just relax for 5-10 seconds.
LAST I picked up a good tip at an ASA shoot last year. If you find yourself on a shot where you just can't hold steady let down and force yourself to yawn sounds kinda stupid but it really does work.

I don't think my indoor game is perfect yet but I can say with the exception of 2 off nights this year my scores stayed consistently higher than my highest scores of years past.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

cetorP, I can almost guarantee you that are starting and stopping throughout the shot process. While the dot is in the spot, you are pulling through the shot. But as soon as the dot starts to move, at all, you stop pulling! Then the dot floats back into the spot and you start the pulling process once again!

Once you have started aiming, if the back tension or pulling through the shot stops, you are done!! You have to let down and start the process over again. 

Let the dot float in and out of the spot without stopping your shot process (or back tension)! The dot will naturally find it's way back to the center. 

Try shooting an entire round doing just that and keep score. See if you notice a difference. See if you are more relaxed! It might take a few rounds to totally relax but give it a shot. But make sure you let down if you feel the back tension in the shot stop! You will find arrows that you just knew were going to be out of the spot, IN!! Good luck and God bless



cetorP said:


> When I "start the motor" so to speak, I am simply trying simulate the feeling of drawing my bow back an extra 1/4 inch past the "stops". If I am relaxed, it will fire before a count of 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004.
> 
> FUnny thing is that I was helping a friend of mine tonight who is dealing with TP in a big way, and I shot 5-6 ends with a bowhunter setup the most relaxed
> I have in a long time. Coaching is very good therapy- it makes you remember a lot of things you need to be doing yourself, like relaxing when you come to full draw. In fact, it helped me so much tonight I think I will add that to my shot routine- draw to anchor, relax........and so on.


----------

